# Hatching problems



## cpetrus (Apr 1, 2014)

I am new at incubating and hatching. I have my first set hatching today is day 23. My chicks are piping and dying before the zip the shell. Just within a few hours. What's my problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you opened the incubator? What is your humididty at ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first thing I notice that is wrong, is the temp. It should take 21 days not 23. That means your temps are running too low. That alone can account for your issues.

Outside of the incubator, money needs to be invested in proper measuring tools. Cheap is not the way to go when looking for good results.


----------



## cpetrus (Apr 1, 2014)

There was no action on day 21 or 22. My temp has stayed at 99.5.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

cpetrus said:


> There was no action on day 21 or 22. My temp has stayed at 99.5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Chicks not hatching until day 23 says your thermo is not correct. This is one of the most common issues with many people when it comes to hatching.


----------

